# Mako 233 where to start



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Picked this boat up a couple of weeks ago from my father-in-law. It's a 1993 Mako 233 with a 250 Yamaha Vx- has 290 hours on the boat and motor. It has not been run or cranked in probably 5 years and I don't intend to attempt cranking it until I get my ducks in a row. At this point, I'm trying to get a game plan together on getting her back into shape and back on the water. What would y'all suggest as a good plan of attack?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Just my .02. 

Put new kits in the carbs as the gaskets have more than likely began to degrade which allows the carbs to pull in air causing it to run lean. 
Drain the tanks and check for water intrusion. 
change foot oil, impella, & water pump, plugs, water seperator. 
Check fuel lines for blockages and deteriation from ethanol replace as needed. 

Might even consider putting in kits for the fuel pumps as well. 

The ignition system in yamaha's is pretty much bullet proof so you should not have any issues there.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Sort of married into it...

Got yourself a keeper there....

Nice boat too!!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Not worth all that trouble just come park it at my house and I'll take that old piece of junk off your hands and save you the headaches.:shifty: Nice boat well worth whatever you put into it. Might be worth having Kenny over at Emerald Coast give it once over just to check it out.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

What's the best way to deal with possibly 100+ gallons of old gas? Not sure how much is in there but it is a 165 gallon tank.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are services that will come pump it out for you. I guess a search is in order.


----------

